# Help with the topknot



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi folks - one of the things Eclipse suggested for Asta was that I should shape his topknot. I admit it is quite unruly. Looking for some guidance on how to shape a topknot from you more experienced groomers. Thanks.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Disclaimer.....I am NOT a groomer, but have been watching videos ...hoping to get the courage to groom Poppy myself. I like the Sue Zecco and Jay Scruggs videos the best. Here is one of Jay doing a topknot.






Hope this is helpful. Best of luck!!


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't help at all. I don't even know why it's called a "topknot." Seems like a weird term to use. Could anybody shed some light on that one for me? I've always wondered....


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Asta's Mom: Check out youtube like VQ suggested; I watched a few videos; took a couple to find what I wanted. I watched a video similar to the one VQ posted (not that I can find it now!), which I found useful. 



rkj__ said:


> I can't help at all. I don't even know why it's called a "topknot." Seems like a weird term to use. Could anybody shed some light on that one for me? I've always wondered....


rkj: From what I understand, a topknot is just any type of hair style that involves having the hair banded, tied clipped on the top of the head. Historically, there were many topknot styles in Asian cultures. Some people today say that the man bun is a form of topknot. Since most show poodles would have their hair banded on top of their head, guess that's what where the top knot came from. Could be wrong...


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Pet Grooming: The Good, The Bad, & The Furry: Scissoring a Poodle Topknot...

https://youtu.be/7guJYqWxOMo


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow - this seems like so much work. Kudos to the professional groomers here. On Asta's topknot I have been working on cords so this would mean cutting his hair real short to clip off all the cords - plus he cannot stand scissors ( I cut him once so bad that he needed stitches) That said I got a lot out of the posts. I will use the guidance to try and set some lines - thanks.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have on occasion just used the longest comb attachment , one inch, on my clipper to do a down dirty quick topknot short but quick no scissor needed :wink:

I have been home grooming for thirteen years now


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Before you even start you should consider what kind of top knot do you want and then go looking for photos and you tube videos. I learned cutting my DH and kid's hair that you have to have the finished look solid in your head first. Then plan on how to achieve it. When you aren't clear on the goal, you can end up making a mess on the way to an undefined end point. Even if you struggle with cutting, if you have a clear concept, it will work better.

I prefer a very clean, neat definition between the top knot and the ears and I keep the hair in the nape area longer and blend the top knot into the neck hair. I like her top knot balanced with the rest of her face and body. One of the links above where the groomer is afraid of her customers cutting the top knot instead for their next appointment are a little short for my taste, but it can't be too long or it will look top heavy. 

There are other styles - one popular one is a mushroom look similar to a Bichon where the top knot blends into the ears. And of course banding for long top knots.

Another reason for determining the finished look before your start is you have to consider any flaws in your dog - grooming is done to balance out flaws. My dog's ears are set correctly, but if your dog's ears not, then you need to figure out how to adjust your plans to disguise any flaw.

Critical to a good top knot starts with blowing the top knot completely straight with a blow dryer (I use a high velocity dryer turned down low with gentle heat because I'm working around the face). 

If the top knot is super over grown, consider cutting it twice - once in a rough cut getting close of the length you want, then a second more careful trim to shape it.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Perhaps the one big rule is that the hair above the nose and eyes should never angle backward - that will produce a very unattractive appearance. I scissor that area with the scissors perpendicular to the nose. I also like to scissor the sides of the topknot in the same plane as the cheeks. Others like a more "puffy" topknot, so they angle the front forward and angle the sides outward.

There are some nice videos of topknot grooming on YouTube.


----------



## SpinningBunnyFluff (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks asking this question and to everyone that posted info and links. I made another attempt at Snow's top knot this evening and it is looking much improved. It was really badly overgrown in front and flopping in his eyes rather badly. This made for a goopy mess as the gunk from the corners of his eyes would get into it most every day at least a little bit before I could clean them. Sigh!

I found several areas that once trimmed down due to setting in the lines for the top knot really opened up his face and he just looks much better. He seems happier too, probably because he can see better. Or maybe just because I stopped messing with scissors around his head. LOL!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Easiest way to do the topknot is to take your longest clipper comb and run it over the head. This leaves a one inch topknot. For a dog that is frightened of scissors, that would be the easiest option.


----------

